# My gsd does not let me handle him. What to do?



## Youssef Laghzali (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
My gsd is now 3 years old. He is nice with people and little bit less socialized with other dogs but stays calm around other sogs except the neighbors (territory).
As a puppy I was not very present until his 7th month, but the rest of my family was, however they did not get him used enough to being lifted (I did lift him in his first year a few times) or to let us hold is mouth closed with one hand to check his bite,or for teeth brushing etc. 
When I try ( or anyone) today to lift him, he stands stiff, or fall down to the ground preventing me from lifting or when Im able to just about lift him a few centimeter over the ground he panics and turn aroudn trying to bite. 
When i try to hold his mouth closed, he growls or snaps or tries to bite.

Needless to say, i ve had a hard time putting a muzzle on him whenever i had to take him to the vet because he growl or attacks when it s time for vaccines.

I would like to ask you for any suggestions for techniques or methods so I can train him gradually to accept being lifted from the ground, and accept that i hold his mouth closed to check his teeth or brush them.


Right now he growls, snaps, tried to bite if i try to. Other than that he s a playful dog and behaves rather well.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Youssef Laghzali said:


> When I try ( or anyone) today to lift him, he stands stiff, or fall down to the ground preventing me from lifting or when Im able to just about lift him a few centimeter over the ground he panics and turn aroudn trying to bite.
> When i try to hold his mouth closed, he growls or snaps or tries to bite.
> 
> Needless to say, i ve had a hard time putting a muzzle on him whenever i had to take him to the vet because he growl or attacks when it s time for vaccines.
> ...



Not sure why you want to lift him or hold his mouth closed. I have never muzzled a dog by holding his mouth closed. No real suggestions, but your statement, "Other than that he's a playful dog and behaves rather well," reminds me of the old saying, "Other than that Mrs. Lincoln, how did you like the play?"


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Is he food motivated? There are hundreds of videos on Youtube showing how to train a dog to wear a muzzle with food. Seems like that would be step 1.

Also, I personally would avoid conflict with him...start with training to wear a muzzle. Don't bother trying to pick him up. Then start trying to teach him gentle restraint on the ground while wearing muzzle. In baby steps. With the goal being that you can take him to the vet, muzzle him and restrain him with minimal drama so he can get the care he needs.


----------



## Youssef Laghzali (Feb 4, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Not sure why you want to lift him or hold his mouth closed. I have never muzzled a dog by holding his mouth closed. No real suggestions, but your statement, "Other than that he's a playful dog and behaves rather well," reminds me of the old saying, "Other than that Mrs. Lincoln, how did you like the play?"


Hi there,

When I want to give him a bath he would let me lift him and put him a back down in the bathtub. (I for now make it easy for him to go in by bringing furnitures to create steps for him to go up and in) 
Simply, he did not get used to being manipulated and I got him so far used to let me check his ears rather quickly when he would always try to avoid it before.

Also i did not say i wanted to muzzle him with my hand. I explained i had to put a muzzle on everytime i took him to the vet for vaccines and he doesnt like the muzzle naturally so he gives me a hard time letting me putting it on. And also tries to remove it. And that s totally normal because he is not used to wearing one.

The other problem is that when i try to brush his teeth he wouldnt let me hold his mouth. Another instance he would growl or show unease is for example when in a show, the judge needs to check the size, weight, ears and then teeth and bite. To check the teeth health and bite, the judge asks the handler or owner to hold the dog’s mouth with one hand and lift the sides with the other to show the teeth. As of now, my dog does not allow me to hold his mouth closed. Because he has never been trained to do so or gotten used to it, all Im asking here is for tips to train him to accept being manipulated. Of course I can pet him and he is obedient playful and part of the family. Meaning I don’t have any issue with my dog and I always use positive reinforcement methods. I am asking for specific advice for specific issues as I am not a trainer and simply an owner who ‘s doing research here so his dog does not get used to these kind of aggressive of reactions when manipulated, and understands there is nothing to fear.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My advice, for what it's worth, is that, now that he's no longer a puppy, teach your dog to enter and exit the tub without needing to be picked up! Most dogs are not comfortable being picked up...

As for the grabbing the mouth to view his teeth, or to brush them even, you don't need to hold his mouth closed! What grabbing him like that does is make him defensive - in essence you are attacking him and he's defending himself! His reaction, to me at least, suggests that he doesn't fully trust you, or that you're doing something very out of character. Or it could be that over the past 3 yrs he's been taught, even if unintended, that he can get you to stop by reacting that way! In any of these cases, there is no quick fix. 

Baby steps, touching (no grabbing though!) and praising for calmness, building trust by being predictable and consistent, and working generally on obedience with the dog will all help. I have never held a dogs mouth shut to check their teeth!

I find that often the best way to solve many behavior problems is to *not* address them directly at all. Instead focus on how you might incorporate some sort of handling into a game, or into your daily routine. But again, baby steps and building trust as you go!


----------



## Youssef Laghzali (Feb 4, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> My advice, for what it's worth, is that, now that he's no longer a puppy, teach your dog to enter and exit the tub without needing to be picked up! Most dogs are not comfortable being picked up...
> 
> As for the grabbing the mouth to view his teeth, or to brush them even, you don't need to hold his mouth closed! What grabbing him like that does is make him defensive - in essence you are attacking him and he's defending himself! His reaction, to me at least, suggests that he doesn't fully trust you, or that you're doing something very out of character. Or it could be that over the past 3 yrs he's been taught, even if unintended, that he can get you to stop by reacting that way! In any of these cases, there is no quick fix.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. I understand it’ll take time. 
I’ll try incorporate a little more touching the snoot during games and playful situations until it is not something he considers odd or offensive. 

Thanks


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> Baby steps, touching (no grabbing though!) and praising for calmness, building trust by being predictable and consistent, and working generally on obedience with the dog will all help. I have never held a dogs mouth shut to check their teeth!
> 
> I find that often the best way to solve many behavior problems is to *not* address them directly at all. Instead focus on how you might incorporate some sort of handling into a game, or into your daily routine. But again, baby steps and building trust as you go!


And my 1 1/2 cents, only do this when you can be calm and cool about it. If you have the slightest bit of frustration wait until it subsides. Our dogs read our emotions very well.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with baby steps. He's an adult now and missed this training as a pup. Take it slow. Be consistent and treats won't hurt. You'll have to gain his trust. Don't throw everything at him at once.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My dog had a bad vet experience as a puppy and didn’t like restraints. I started slowly by hugging and giving him praise. He likes to sit next to me on the couch and I pet him and praise him. When we are done training, he gets praise and hugs. Before I release him from a stay to eat his food, he gets a hug. I practiced lifting up one foot and putting it down. I brushed him a lot. It took a year but now I can do anything to him and he doesn’t resist. I can put medicine on a skin rash on his stomach when he gets one. I could not do any of that before working with him, because he assumed any touch would lead to vet handling or restraint. And he wasn’t wrong. Usually restraint happened at the vet. I had to make it common and non threatening.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

How do you try to pick him up? My pup even as very young didn’t like being picked u, but he’s still uncertain getting into vehicles and I still have to help even though he’s 70 lbs.


----------

